# "dragon" Slingshot By Hrawk



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The slingshot gods played a cruel trick on me today - I was checking the mail all day in anticipation of my new slingshot from Hrawk and as I was riding down the driveway on my way to uni..... special deliveerrrryy!!! I almost skipped class, but I dragged my butt to uni and got back and man, did I have a (9.5mm steel) ball!

This slingshot has everything I'm currently looking for in a slingshot. It's extremely durable; made out of Shorea hardwood and lacquered with marine varnish. Good thing it's salt resistant because I've got a 6 pack of empty tinnies sweating bullets!

Being the number one cobba that he is, he threw on a set of plinking tubes for me to experiment with and while they were fun, and felt like a warm hug from grandma to draw them back, I switched them out for a set of bands I'm used to so I could hit something as the light was fading.

At first, I felt the slingshot was slightly too big but upon further usage, It now feels really comfortable and my hand can brace it easily.

The Shorea is quite pretty, it has a golden shimmer to it, and feels really, REALLY solid. I've no idea about the hardness of this wood, but it feels pretty **** solid. I'm yet to get a forkhit in my short slingshot career, but I hope I hit the slingshot and not my finger when I do as I'm sure it'll take much more of a beating!

As Hrawk is a fan of MAME, as am I, I have photographed his Dragon slingshot with the backdrop of my MAME arcade cabinet I built last summer.

Thanks for a really economical and fun shooter, hrawk. You gave me a good deal on it, and I'm sure I'll tear many a smug empty can of beer a new one with it. I owe you a full can of beer if I'm ever over there.

Sam








Dragon with Rygar








Slingshots 'n' Start Buttons








I'm just showin' off, now.








Dragon Attack - Galaga








Real men play Duck Hunt with a slingshot. The replacement perspex gets a bit expensive, though!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Buddy!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

indeed i see you enjoying the slinger, man i wish i could shoot the **** out of my tele! very well made and nice looking slinger by Hrawk! have great fun mate


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

oh i finally see why it's called the dragon... very nice photos and background buns

you're on for the shooting competition!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good on you!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Slingshots & Galaga, what a perfect start to the day.

Your cabinet is awesome man!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love that design, Hrawk. Nice and sleek and gorgeous wood. Awesome. Glad I DON'T have a Galaga machine....would never get any work done!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Work? Where we're going, we don't need work.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought I'd revisit this thread and update on this slingshot.

I totally cursed this slingshot and killed it the day after I posted this thread







There was a hidden fault in the wood and as I was getting used to the OTT style and being a bit of a nonce, I fork hit the slingshot and cleanly snapped off the entire left fork.

I was very surprised, and felt really bad and sheepishly told Hrawk that I killed the slingshot he sent me. He felt really bad (even though it was no real fault of his) and went to work and completed the Dragon in bubinga (African Rosewood) that you may remember from his gallery a few days ago. (Link to the photo in Hrawk's gallery)

He said "If you can kill this one, you'll be doing well" and I thought to myself, "anything's possible at this rate" but I laughed when I took it out of the express post bag (Hrawk mailed it express at no expense) as the thing isn't a slingshot at all, it's a tank made from black hole. If I start using cannon balls for ammo (which, judging by the 4x tubing he's installed, was his idea!) then I might get close to snapping it. Else, I reckon this'll be right for the next 50 or so years.

Going to grab some #2 sinkers and see how this baby shoots!

Thanks for your great service and unexpected free, express replacement, Hrawk. For a BOFH, you ain't all that bad.

p.s. Don't ban me 
p.p.s. I'd have preferred to have been banned over those unicorns, Hrawk!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're funny


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Service at its best... good on ya hrawk...


----------

